# Cardiac Canyon CAT capacity



## Duckiedoug (Jun 13, 2014)

I am looking at buying a used Cardiac Canyon CAT built by
the Dave Scadden company. Does anyone know the highest rated class of rapids it is safe to use this model on ?

Duckie Doug


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

DO NOT buy anything from Dave Scadden. He will rip you off as he has hundreds of others. You would be much better served looking at a different company.


----------



## Duckiedoug (Jun 13, 2014)

It is a used one in Denver so I am not buying from him. Do you know what a cardiac canyon is rated at as far as highest class I can take it through ?


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I still wouldn't buy it. It's still made by his company. Cheap crap in my opinion.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Riverwild said:


> I still wouldn't buy it. It's still made by his company. Cheap crap in my opinion.



If it is really cheap, say $200, it would be a suitable flat water toy up to class II day float craft. Never on water that you are not willing to hike out from. I would not risk my health and safety in one, but to each his own.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

If memory serves the Cardiac was one of his earliest boats, when it was just Scadden and not North Fork and before he started cutting corners. It probably has a nice aluminum breakdown frame, quality oar locks, and might even have tubes made by Aire. I think that boat had long, small diameter tubes. It's probably a pretty solid boat. The breakdown metal oars are probably the weak point. 

That said, I always thought it was stupid (or maybe even negligent) that he claimed his boats were "rated" for a certain class of whitewater, implying that something was safe to use up to that class. When we all know it really comes down to the skill level of the person using it. Personally, I've floated boats like that one on Pumphouse, Roaring fork, Green, North Platte, etc. It will be perfectly fine for the stuff around here when used with good judgement. 

I agree the more recent stuff got much more questionable with the quality, materials, goofy oar locks, etc. but back in the day those boats were pretty nice. I think this model might have been from that era.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

is this the boat?

https://denver.craigslist.org/boa/d/dave-scadden-cardiac-canyon/6738525218.html

you can tell from the valve caps those were made by Aire. Since they say Aire on them lol. Quality tubes. It may not be worth $400, but that'd be a sweet little fishing rig for someone.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

I would say that Cardiac Canyon has a capacity of about 12 cats. Maybe only 8-10 if they are really big cats.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

*Cardiac Canyon*

I've owned and used the cardiac canyon since I bought it from Scadden 15? years ago...It has brass oar locks, and an aluminum frame. The frame could be stronger, it was designed to come apart in the middle which creates a weaker hinge point in the middle. I keep thinking I should reinforce it but so far so good. It's 12 foot small tubes are great since they don't catch much wind. I've finned it through class II and III- rapids that I know well and rowed it through Class III rapids. You will get wet! I've used it with a small electric motor on flat water. I think the tubes were made by aire and recently the bladders have been leaking but are easily fixed with tear-aid. I've done 3 day camp/float trips down the Rady with it. I've just about used it up but it still works. It does only have one bladder per side vs. a similar outcast which has 2 bladders per side and would be much more reliable should one leak on the water. I always carry the pump, spare oarlocks, an extra oar, an extra fin, repair kit, throw bag because you are floating! 

If I were buying mine used...I'd pump the tubes up hard and see if they leak, I'd have the frame put together and check it out for sturdiness, I'd check the cam straps for wear. I'd check it out on flat water a couple of times and maybe float pumphouse or statebridge to 2 rivers for a shakedown.

It's old, it was good, it could still be good...Spade Hackle


----------

